# Wood Solutions Fair



## Paul Sweet (Jan 18, 2012)

These will be held in several cities in February & March.  They are a good chance to learn more about wood construction and get some free CEUs.  I attended one several years ago and learned a lot.  I'm hoping to attend the one in Baltimore on Feb. 23 if my job travels don't conflict.

http://woodworks.org


----------



## DRP (Jan 18, 2012)

I went to that a couple of years ago in Charlotte, good stuff.

This looks like a good fee conference sponsored by the same folks in Chicago in March

http://www.cpe.vt.edu/woodworks/


----------



## fatboy (Jan 18, 2012)

aaaaa, where's Denver?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll be at the Long Beach event...


----------

